# Clones



## Gunz (Jan 31, 2018)

Chinese Scientists Clone Monkeys Using Method That Created Dolly The Sheep


_"...Daley and others fear a rogue scientist somewhere could attempt human cloning, even though there are laws against it in many countries.
"We live in such a celebrity-driven world that there are unscrupulous practitioners who might try this," Daley says..."_


----------



## Bypass (Jan 31, 2018)

I want to clone 2 Jessica Albas. Don't judge....................;)


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 31, 2018)

I understand the arguments but, in general, I'm opposed to cloning.  However, as Bypass points out, there are exceptions to every rule.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 31, 2018)

Why aren't we supposed to clone humans again?

Asking for a friend that never really understood why that was considered unethical.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 31, 2018)

@Ocoka -

"hate" cause...sometimes Science scares me enough to keep me from sleeping.


----------



## SaintKP (Jan 31, 2018)

Oh god the possibilities, let alone dual Jessica Albas...



Spoiler: NSFW..?


----------



## Gunz (Jan 31, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Ocoka -
> 
> "hate" cause...sometimes Science scares me enough to keep me from sleeping.



Science doesn't scare me. @Frank S. scares me. 

But seriously, between cloning and genome research, some amazing stuff is going to possible before this century is over. And because it's so amazing, unscrupulous rogue scientists--who think like @Bypass--will ignore the ethical/moral issues and go whole hog batshit wild. And make billions in the illegal cloning market.


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 31, 2018)

On the other hand, it gives new hope to Macedonian kiddies whose liver would otherwise be removed to keep Papa's sloshing in Slivovitz or whatever piss they drink in shit hole countries...


----------



## AWP (Jan 31, 2018)

Cloning just seems wrong to me. I can't put my finger on it really well, but I don't like the concept. Even if the subject grants you permission, you're telling me you're cloning that person's behavior? Memories? C'mon....you'll have a shell of a human being that's a blank slate. How do you clone knowledge, ethics, morals,etc.? A clone isn't a clone as much as an intellectually and emotionally hollow physical reproduction.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 31, 2018)

AWP said:


> Cloning just seems wrong to me. I can't put my finger on it really well, but I don't like the concept. Even if the subject grants you permission, you're telling me you're cloning that person's behavior? Memories? C'mon....you'll have a shell of a human being that's a blank slate. How do you clone knowledge, ethics, morals,etc.? A clone isn't a clone as much as an intellectually and emotionally hollow physical reproduction.


I'll tell you why it's wrong, and listen up @amlove21 , because:

1.  There are more than enough assholes on this planet already.  We certainly don't need them replicating - and you know, the ones that shouldn't are the ones that will.  It's kind of like women with yoga pants, which brings my to my next point...

2.  For every Jessica Alba, there are 9 of these:


Just say no!  It ain't right.​


----------



## SaintKP (Jan 31, 2018)

AWP said:


> Cloning just seems wrong to me. I can't put my finger on it really well, but I don't like the concept. Even if the subject grants you permission, you're telling me you're cloning that person's behavior? Memories? C'mon....you'll have a shell of a human being that's a blank slate. How do you clone knowledge, ethics, morals,etc.? A clone isn't a clone as much as an intellectually and emotionally hollow physical reproduction.



This ties slightly into whether an AI can be human but that's a whole different can of worms.

However our knowledge and memories aren't stored in an exact place per say, and are instead encoded in bits and pieces onto the various neurons that occupy a specific place in the brain that initiated said memory (i.e. sight, smell, feel, etc.). I think you can compare how our brain works to sort of how a 3D real life Google search engine would work. Our brain "searches" for said memories by combining key words (i.e. previously encoded stimuli) until it comes up with what you were trying to remember or simply something your brain randomly recalled from your past.

However the big debate is whether or not Morality and Ethics are a biologically developed trait or if it's learned through social instruction and interaction, personally I believe it's developed through social interaction and instruction (i.e. Nature vs. Nurture), if you're wanting to go down that rabbit hole just Google-fu your way their.

So in theory, if memories and knowledge are stored along your neural network it would make sense that a clone would have the same memories and experiences as you.._In theory, _I think the only thing you could compare it too is creating a backup disk like you would on a computer. 

If you want to go even further down the rabbit hole you could try and figure out whether or not the cloned person is even you at that point. For example, say someone cloned me so their would be two Ryan's, "me" and then the exact DNA replica and for the sake of argument had the same memories and knowledge as myself. As soon as the replica is created is it really "me" at that point? It's experiencing an entirely different existence than my own. Is it morally right to terminate for "me" to terminate the replica even if it's a copy of myself? But you have to go back to the fact of the matter is, the replica even "me" at this point or an entirely new being that shares the same memories as myself.


I'm not particularly religious and there's just something wrong about it all in my opinion. I don't like it no matter how much I would love two Selena Gomez's 😍


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 1, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Science doesn't scare me. @Frank S. scares me.
> 
> But seriously, between cloning and genome research, some amazing stuff is going to possible before this century is over. And because it's so amazing, unscrupulous rogue scientists--who think like @Bypass--will ignore the ethical/moral issues and go whole hog batshit wild. And make billions in the illegal cloning market.


No worries, Skynet will take care of the rogue scientists...


----------



## Muppet (Feb 1, 2018)

I would clone Jennifer Lopez. 

M.


----------



## AWP (Feb 1, 2018)

Y'all are talking about individuals and I'm making a list that puts Schindler's to shame.


----------



## CDG (Feb 1, 2018)

It's pretty fucking mind blowing to think about actually cloning a person.  I wonder what the logistics would be after the fact.  Does the clone require the same amount of food and water?  Does it experience the same emotions, and possess the same mental capacity as the original?


----------



## Gunz (Feb 1, 2018)

Logistics? The clone would be a baby, right? It would be physically identical to the original as an infant. You couldn't suddenly produce a fully-grown Jessica Alba. You'd have to raise it, change its diapers, deal with it as a teenager. Fuck that, Im against cloning.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 1, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Logistics? The clone would be a baby, right? It would be physically identical to the original as an infant. You couldn't suddenly produce a fully-grown Jessica Alba. You'd have to raise it, change its diapers, deal with it as a teenager. Fuck that, Im against cloning.


I think Ocoka hit the nail right on the head. A clone, in this sense, is only a genetic copy. All the sensory and environmental factors that give a person their own unique quirks and traits, their individuality, is not something transferable to the clone and would be near impossible to recreate. Like anyone, a clone would be a blank slate just like every other individual. Just because you clone 'random hot girl A', doesn't mean that they're going to become 'random hot girl B'.

Personally, I don't see much of a cost to benefit reward in regards to cloning. Transhumanism and the advent of the singularity, on the other hand, is something that I think will be a benefit to mankind and is something I hope to see in my lifetime.

Short blurb on transhumanism

Wiki on Transhumanism

TLDR: Clones = meh... Cybrogs = win


----------



## Gunz (Feb 2, 2018)

Right, quirks and traits. There's no guarantee that your Charlize Theron copy (my personal choice  and fuck you Sean Penn) won't turn out to be some whacked out Manson chick.


----------

